# Diagnosis hx gastric bypass



## MsMaddy (Jun 16, 2010)

I NEED A DIAGNOSIS FOR HISTORY OF GASTRIC BYPASS. DO WE STILL USE 
V45.86? PLEASE HELP!

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE
MSMADDY


----------

